# SALT SPA BARS / LET'S SEE YOUR PIC'S



## HeartToHeart (Apr 15, 2011)

So, I love these salt bars. Love to call them Spa Bars... Saw some negative comments......
: i've never had success with dead sea salts in soap -- at trace or anywhere else in the process. nasty, gooey, sweaty, and lathers like a lump of cement. i wouldn't even add it as a topping, it's no better...

I don't get it.... My first trial bar lathered great! so, now I'm gonna post my pic's of all 4 batches.... Well, maybe in the morning...Just finished my 4th batch... Wonder if I can stamp them.... would love that too.... Geez they harden fast.... Love that.... Pour and cut in the same day!!! OMG!!! Soap Heaven!!! Pic's tomorrow, Saturday AM....


----------



## HeartToHeart (Apr 16, 2011)

[/url]

All 4 batches of salt bars....[/img]


----------



## Hazel (Apr 16, 2011)

Those look great. I like the textured top on the cream colored one.


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 16, 2011)

Lovely salt bars. Pretty colours.
I snuck a look at all your pics, your stamp looks terrific.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 17, 2011)

These are my salt bars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/img][/code]


----------



## Jezzy (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is a pic of my newest. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Left is a Love Spell Dupe and right is my Hippie Mama...

The colors didn't come out to good in the pic. Love spell is more purple than it turned out in the pic


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow! they all look so good.  

@Soapbuddy - yours look perfect - so smooth

@jezzy - the colours are lovely!

I'm really struggling with salt bars, they seem to set up to quick and I can get the smooth texture or any decent colour.  I am so envious........


----------



## Jezzy (Apr 17, 2011)

Soapbuddy, I love how nice and smooth yours is to! what % of salt did you use?

busymakinsoap, it took me awhile to find the right time to color. I bring my soap to a light trace. Both of those are 100% CO SF @ 20%. then I wait a sec zap it with the sb again. Add my salt and Sb again. Seperate and color. when it is at a med trace. 

I wish the colors showed up better.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 17, 2011)

Lovely bars everyone. Here are mine.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been reading this post with interest, now I dont want to sound dumb, but what are the benefits of salt bars ???? I assumed that being salty they would be drying to the skin ??? can someone enlighten me please as I have obviously missed something .....


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 17, 2011)

They all look amazing!

I'm with Tracey ... are these bars to exfoliate, like the salt and oil hand rubs do?


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Bubbles Galore - I broke down and bought that mold from WSP even though I'd rather not buy from them.  I had to have it!  And after I do my next batch of FO tests, I'm going to make myself some nice white salt bars with the goal of looking just like yours! They are gorgeous!


----------



## falldowngobump (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is mine--they have cured for about 6 weeks now and I love them!


----------



## falldowngobump (Apr 17, 2011)

So sorry about the huge picture--I did resize it in photobuckey but something went wrong


----------



## Finchen (Apr 17, 2011)

The picture is not too big and your soaps look lovely.


----------



## Deda (Apr 17, 2011)

I posted this pic a while ago, but these are my salt bars.
It really isn't a pic of salt bars, but the clear soap I made to put on top.




Salt soap Spa Bars by Notions Soap, on Flickr


----------



## Hazel (Apr 17, 2011)

Oooh! Beautiful soaps. I really like the blue one to the left. It makes me think of the bottom of the sea with what looks like sand on the bottom and the translucent looks like water.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 17, 2011)

Jezzy said:
			
		

> Soapbuddy, I love how nice and smooth yours is to! what % of salt did you use?
> 
> busymakinsoap, it took me awhile to find the right time to color. I bring my soap to a light trace. Both of those are 100% CO SF @ 20%. then I wait a sec zap it with the sb again. Add my salt and Sb again. Seperate and color. when it is at a med trace.
> 
> I wish the colors showed up better.


I used 50% of salt to oils.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 17, 2011)

Deda, is that melt and pour on top, or did you actually make translucent soap to go on top?

They are beautiful.


----------



## Deda (Apr 17, 2011)

it's transparent soap.  made using failor method.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmm.... maybe I'll have to experiment with transparent soap after all.


----------



## LavenderLady (Apr 18, 2011)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> I have been reading this post with interest, now I dont want to sound dumb, but what are the benefits of salt bars ???? I assumed that being salty they would be drying to the skin ??? can someone enlighten me please as I have obviously missed something .....



Actually they really dont exfoliate much, and they are quite smooth really. They have a nice soft feel, and high bubble factor. They are not drying, generally they are super fatted to about 20%, some a bit more, some a maybe less. I find that you either love them or hate them. 
They can be a conversation piece too. They come out very white and because of the salt are ready to cut within a few hours of pouring. They are something to try, even if you never make another batch.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info Tammy, I will give it a go


----------



## HeartToHeart (Apr 21, 2011)

All the soaps are beautiful! I tried to stamp my salt bars and the were too soft... Plus, those molds are awesome! Where can I find those? I bought a mold from Milky Way and it just has low dividers... Not sure how to use that.....


----------



## gaerwen (Apr 29, 2011)

*sea salt or epsom salt?*

I know they are two different things... which one goes in the salt bar? Can I use whatever Ive got?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: sea salt or epsom salt?*



			
				gaerwen said:
			
		

> I know they are two different things... which one goes in the salt bar? Can I use whatever Ive got?



People mainly use coconut oil since it provides wonderful lather with the salt. I tend to use a blend of CO, OO and castor. Although I have used cocoa butter, too.

The oval bar and the round bar are both salt bars. Just ignore the one in the middle since it's just regular soap.









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dcornett (Apr 29, 2011)

I've only made the salt bars once, but I was pleased with how they turned out.


----------



## paillo (Apr 29, 2011)

deda, yours are gorgeous! i haven't the stomach to try transparent bars yet, but here is my favorite (of the moment) pink himalayan salt bar...

http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/6761 ... nksalt.jpg


----------



## Hazel (Apr 29, 2011)

dcornett and paillo - 

You both have gorgeous soaps. I love the roses and the dragonflies.


----------



## helen1949 (Apr 29, 2011)

*great soaps*

You all make such great looking soaps! I just started and mine look simple in comparision.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 30, 2011)

Most people's first soaps are simple. My first soap was only 3 oils and I didn't color or scent it. My second batch was 4 oils with essential oils and parsley powder as the colorant. I gradually worked my way up to FOs and micas, etc. I had to get comfortable with soap making before I did more complicated batches.  

I'm still not great at it. I've had a couple of disasters in the past month or so.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 30, 2011)

I broke down and bought a mold to make salt bars that look like Jenny's (Bubbles Galore).  Had to buy from WPS, but it was worth it for these bars.  I love how white they turn out.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! That is white!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice! They're so smooth looking, too.


----------



## Bayougirl (Apr 30, 2011)

I use a mold I got from Southern Gardens, 6 in each mold.  It works out great because I don't have to cut them, just pop them out and let them cure.  I made these last spring.






Salt bars, top to bottom-Coconut Lime Verbena, Clean Scent, Mayan Gold, Tangerine/Litsea, Peppermint and Creamsicle

I've been using them lately because they help with me skin (I have bumps on my lower legs that always itch-this dries them out and helps get rid of them). I've, also, been trying them on my face, I've tried everything else and nothing seems to work.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! Your colors are beautiful and I love the shape of your bars.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 30, 2011)

kelleyaynn said:
			
		

> I broke down and bought a mold to make salt bars that look like Jenny's (Bubbles Galore).  Had to buy from WPS, but it was worth it for these bars.  I love how white they turn out.



They look fantastic Kelleyaynn. I'm sure you'll get heaps of use from those moulds. Don't you just love the way the salt bars just fall out of the mould. Makes life very easy.  :wink:


----------



## Finchen (Apr 30, 2011)

kelleyaynn said:
			
		

> I broke down and bought a mold to make salt bars that look like Jenny's (Bubbles Galore).  Had to buy from WPS, but it was worth it for these bars.  I love how white they turn out.



Wow they are BEAUTIFUL. :shock:


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 30, 2011)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> kelleyaynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!  I am SO all about the silicone mold now.  I also posted a thread about the little sample sizes I made using a mold for brownie bites.  Thanks for sharing which mold you use.  I think I'm going to have to buy some more - for larger batches!


----------



## opalgirl (May 2, 2011)

Margarita Salt Bar





Pearberry Salt Bar





Tidal Wave Salt Bar

I need to get individual molds but I can't find the size I want.  I cut these about 3 or 4 hours after pouring.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (May 2, 2011)

They're lovely Opalgirl. The size looks about the same as the mold that kelleyaynn is using which is an individual mold.  :wink:


----------



## MeadowHillFarmCT (May 2, 2011)

My first salt bar.  Don't really like them - they are still soft after 12 hrs...  

After reading I decided on this because I wanted them to look smooth 

CO 36.4oz
OO 10.4oz
Grapeseed 5.2oz

Lye 7oz
GM 20oz
Tea Tree 2oz
Cocoa 3tsp for coloring.
Sea Salt - fine 26oz


----------



## dcornett (May 2, 2011)

:shock:  I love that margarita salt bar Opalgirl, it's about the color of the coconut lime verbena that Bayougirl did just above. They're gorgeous. What did you use to get that color (if you don't mind sharing) I love it!


----------



## opalgirl (May 2, 2011)

I think I used Canary lab color and gulf stream lab color.....


----------



## dcornett (May 3, 2011)

opalgirl said:
			
		

> I think I used Canary lab color and gulf stream lab color.....



Thanks, it's an awesome color. I love the blue one two it's not as "loud" as the blue I use, but I've never used anything but micas & oxides (and natural colorants) ...I may have to branch out.


----------



## hobbiz (May 9, 2011)

Love pearly white salt soaps of you guys :x
Here is my ugly one :
 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 9, 2011)

I think your salt bar looks amazing *hobbiz*!

I just wish I had the confidence to make them!


----------



## adoptapitbull (May 9, 2011)

Come on, Dragonkaz, we can do it!

Might be my next adventure....they look so cool!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (May 9, 2011)

Hobbiz, that's lovely.  :wink:


----------



## doubletake (May 12, 2011)

I made salt bars once and am going to do so again soon. They set up very very fast, and I love how white they came out ( I did one in blue and one in green mixed in on top). For some reason the one I did in blue and ocean breeze scent was too crumbly although the batch was the same, split. I think it is important to get these out of the mold and cut as soon as possible and not wait around like I did.
But yes, they lather great and last forever!


----------



## hobbiz (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for compliments ), but I think it still need improvement in cutting )
Next time I will try cut it after 2-3 hours only. 4 hours seem to be too late.


----------



## paillo (May 17, 2011)

hobbiz said:
			
		

> Thanks for compliments ), but I think it still need improvement in cutting )
> Next time I will try cut it after 2-3 hours only. 4 hours seem to be too late.



i cut mine after about 1.5 to 2 hours, when they're still warm. in individual molds it doesn't seem to matter much, i often let these sit overnight, pop in the freezer for about 20 mins, then pop out of the molds.


----------



## Layne (May 18, 2011)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> I have been reading this post with interest, now I dont want to sound dumb, but what are the benefits of salt bars ???? I assumed that being salty they would be drying to the skin ??? can someone enlighten me please as I have obviously missed something .....



Some interesting info,

"Dead Sea Salts: The balance of the salts in Dead Sea water are magnesium, potassium, calcium chloride and bromides. Why are these types of salts beneficial? Magnesium is important for both combating stress and fluid retention, slowing skin aging and calming the nervous system. Calcium is effective at preventing water retention, increasing circulation and strengthening bones and nails. Potassium energizes the body, helps to balance skin moisture and is a crucial mineral to replenish following intense exercise. Bromides act to ease muscle stiffness and relax muscles. Sodium is important for the lymphatic fluid balance (this in turn is important for immune system function). So we can see that bathing in high quality sea salt could replenish the minerals which are critical to our skin metabolism."


----------



## starrfeef (May 19, 2011)

Here is a pic of my salt bars...I just want to say that they are the 4th batch of soap I ever made!! So of course I need practice on aesthetics... LOL!! However they turned out nice and I am using them   Oh and PS:  ALL the pics on here are amazing!! from the more simple ones to the fancy...Fantastic!!


----------



## starrfeef (May 19, 2011)

http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/7919/010jpw.jpg
 Hmm How do you use the image shack to upload your pics on here??


----------



## starrfeef (May 19, 2011)

[/url][/img]


----------



## Relle (May 19, 2011)

Mmm, must try salt bars,but think I'll get a mould that I can just pop them out. Can you use butchers salt ? We have a very large bucket left over from when we closed up.


----------



## kelleyaynn (May 19, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Mmm, must try salt bars,but think I'll get a mould that I can just pop them out. Can you use butchers salt ? We have a very large bucket left over from when we closed up.



I have a silicone rectangle mold I made some salt bars in and it was great - I didn't have to worry about cutting them right away, and they came out looking really smooth and nice - not nearly as rustic as salt bars tend to look when cut. 

What is butcher's salt? Are there any additives to it?  Or is it just larger crystals?  If it is just plain salt you should be fine. If the crystals are large, you could always use a food processor to break them up some if you want smaller pieces.


----------



## yoenoess (May 19, 2011)

Want kind of salt that we can use to make those salt bar?

can i use regular kitchen salt?


----------



## kelleyaynn (May 19, 2011)

yoenoess said:
			
		

> Want kind of salt that we can use to make those salt bar?
> 
> can i use regular kitchen salt?



Yes.  You can also use kosher salt (what I use) or sea salt, if it doesn't have a lot of minerals in it.


----------



## lovelysuds (May 19, 2011)

@Falldowngobump those salt bars are so flawless and smooth they sorta reminded me of wax tarts I have for melting! Everyone had such great work, these can be a headache to look creamy & not rough but all of them were beautiful!!


----------



## Relle (May 20, 2011)

Butchers salt doesn't have any additives in it, just larger crystals - its used to make up the pickling solution to store the corned beef in before you sell it.
Think I'll just use salt from the super market as its finer, can't be bothered trying to make it smaller.


----------

